# Ogólne > Badania >  niskie leukocyty-czy są powody do niepokoju?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam ostatnio badanie na tarczycę i przy okazji dostałam skierowanie na morfologię. Okazało się, że z tarczycą wszystko ok ale morfologia wyszła średnia. Bardzo proszę o interpretację wyników ponieważ bardzo się martwię. Widząc wyniki od razu mam przed oczami diagnozę-białaczka  :Frown:  Może jestem przeczulona na tym punkcie, ale panicznie się tego boję. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Podczas badan nie odczuwalam zadnych dolegliwosci-ostatnie badania byly ok 2 miesiace temu. teraz mam boj gardla, lekko powiekszone wezly chlonne które raz sa a raz znikaja, lekkie zmeczenie i wyżynającą sie ósemkę. Bardzo proszęo pomoc poniewaz wizyte u lekarza mam dopiero w lutym, czy martwic sie?
To moje wyniki 
WBC leukocyty 3,5 norma: 4,0-10,8 
RBC krw. czerwone 4,50 norma: 3,5-5,0 
HGB hemoglobina 8,3 norma: 6,83-9,43 
HCT hematokryt 0,410 norma: 0,335-0,450 
PLT płytki krwi 128 norma: 140-400 
PCT hematokryt płytkowy 0,117 norma: 0,100-0,500 
MCV śr. obj. krw. czerwonej 91 norma: 80-98 
MCH śr obj. hem. w krwi czerwonej 1,85 norma: 1,67-2,08 
MCHC śr. stęż. hem. w krwi czerwonej 20,3 norma: 19,2-21,7 
RDW wsk. rozpr. krwi czerwonej 13,6 norma: 10,0-18,0 
MPV śr. obj. płytek 9,1 norma: 6,5-11,5 
PDW szer. rozkł. plytek 13,4 norma: 10,0-18,0 
% limfocyty 36,2 norma 25,0-40,0 
%monocyty 8,0 norma: 3,0-8,0 
%granulocyty 55,8 norma: 40,0-70,0 
#LYM bezwzgl. liczba limfocytow 1,2 norma: 1,0-3,5 
#MON bezwzgl. liczba monocytów 0,2 norma: 0,2-1,0 
# GRA bezwzgl. liczba granulocytów 2,1 norma: 2,5-6,5 

Po miesiącu zrobiłam kolejne badania i wyniki wyszly: 
WBC leukocyty 3,0 norma: 4,0-10,8 
RBC krw. czerwone 4,66 norma: 3,5-5,0 
HGB hemoglobina 8,3 norma: 6,83-9,43 
HCT hematokryt 0,405 norma: 0,335-0,450 
PLT płytki krwi 169 norma: 140-400 
PCT hematokryt płytkowy 0,143 norma: 0,100-0,500 
MCV śr. obj. krw. czerwonej 87 norma: 80-98 
MCH śr obj. hem. w krwi czerwonej 1,79 norma 1,67-2,08 
MCHC śr. stęż. hem. w krwi czerwonej 20,6 norma 19,2-21,7 
RDW wsk. rozpr. krwi czerwonej 14,1 norma 10,0-18,0 
MPV śr. obj. płytek 8,5 norma 6,5-11,5 
PDW szer. rozkł. plytek 15,3 norma: 10,0-18,0 
% limfocyty 42,4 norma: 25,0-40,0 
%monocyty 7,5 norma: 3,0-8,0 
%granulocyty 50,1 norma: 40,0-70,0 
#LYM bezwzgl. liczba limfocytow 1,2 norma: 1,0-3,5 
#MON bezwzgl. liczba monocytów 0,2 norma: 0,2-1,0 
# GRA bezwzgl. liczba granulocytów 1,6 norma: 2,5-6,5 
Dodatkowo zrobiłam OB, które wyszło 10 norma: 1-12

----------

